# Centennial Retriever Club



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Open callbacks?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

They started today.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual results:
1st-Meg-Jill Chalmers/Kenny Trott
2nd-Manny-Robby Bickley/Robby Bickley
3rd-Piper-Chris Lynch/Bart Peterson
4th-Slew-Raymond Duncan/Ted Shih
RJ-Turq-Tim Mueller/Kenny Trott

Congrats everyone!!!

Open just finished first series. 

Derby starts at noon tomorrow.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Manny & Mr. Robby.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Big congrats to robbie and manny!!!!!!!


----------



## Janice Jones (Dec 22, 2008)

Congratulations Robbie and Ted!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

45 back to Open land blind tomorrow.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open 1,23,5,6,7,9,11,13,15,17,18,21,22,24,25,26,32,34,38,39,41,42,43,47,48,51,52,55,56,60,61,62,63,66,67,68,69,70,75,76,77,78,80,


----------



## northstorm (Aug 18, 2008)

congrats to Meg and Kenny.
Keep it up.
Jill you must be real proud of her work.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Congratulations Jill! Way to go Meg and Kenny!


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow!! Congratulations Jill, Meg and Horsetooth Retrievers!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

2, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19, 20, 26, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 42, 45, 46, 49, 52, 54, 55, 56 - back to water blind in Am


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to fourth:
6,7,9,21,32,38,43,48,61,63,66,69,70,71,77,78


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the callbacks.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Amateur to 4th
14 dogs called back
2 5 6 9 10 13 14 15 19 40 42 49 52 54


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby:
1st-Riot-Clow/Trott
2nd-Libby-Wright/Trott 
3rd-Slew-Shih
4th-Mike-Goettl
RJ-Sugar-Johnston/LaCross

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st -Shih-Mootsie
2nd-Rosenbloom-Morey
3rd-Knutson-Not sure which dog...
4th-Shih-Mozzie

Not sure of JAMs...sorry.

Congrats everyone!!! 

Way to go Ted!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Good goin' Ted and kids and Cherylon!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry but I can't post results on we right now. The am finished with Bob Hayden the winner, Steve Mealman second, Jerry Wickliffe third and Swede Anderson rounding out the field. If you want to know about someone else, let me know and I'll try to remember _


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jiggy said:


> Derby:
> 1st-Riot-Clow/Trott
> 2nd-Libby-Wright/Trott
> 3rd-Slew-Shih
> ...



*Way to go Horsetooth crew as well as Ted and John!!

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jiggy said:


> Open:
> 1st -Shih-Mootsie
> 2nd-Rosenbloom-Morey
> 3rd-Knutson-Not sure which dog...
> ...


*Congratz Ted, Mark and Paul!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Sorry but I can't post results on we right now. The am finished with Bob Hayden the winner, Steve Mealman second, Jerry Wickliffe third and Swede Anderson rounding out the field. If you want to know about someone else, let me know and I'll try to remember _


Congratz to all, by my count that should Qualify Bob and Al for the National!! Congratz!! Way to go Steve and Cash!!! Keep er rolling in Minnesota!! Way to go Jerry and Mr. Swede!!!

Aaron


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks to Dee, Swede, Dave, Rodney and the other members of the Centennial Club for their efforts this weekend.

A couple of interesting notes from the Open

First, the first place dog (Mootsie), the second place dog (Morey), and the fourth place dog (Mozzie) were all the result of Judy Aycock's breeding of FC/AFC Code Blue to FC/AFC Trumarc's Lean Cuisine.

Second, the third place dog (Hazel), and all three other placing dogs in the Open had their young dog training with Cherylon Loveland.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

I want to thank the Amateur judges for having a very fair and challenging trial. I also want to thank the entire Centennial retriever club for putting on a great trial. Special thanks to Dewitt, Swede and Rodney Bridgers for their hard work.
Steve


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Mr. Shih!!

Gooser


----------

